# Swiss Chard



## SOOOSKA (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm thinking about getting some Swiss Chard for the babies. I want to try some new veggies for them. Do many of you feed swiss chard to your bunnies and if so do they like it?

Thanks

Susan


----------



## Haley (Jul 11, 2008)

Hmm Ive never heard of anyone feeding Swiss Chard. I think its a lot like spinach only more bitter, not sure if the buns would even like it.

Have you checked out the HRS list of recommended veggies? The recommend feeding at least one a day with Vitamin A (marked with an asterisk *):

Alfalfa, radish & clover sprouts
Basil
Beet greens (tops)*
Bok choy
Broccoli (mostly leaves/stems)*
Brussels sprouts
Carrot & carrot tops*
Celery
Cilantro
Clover
Collard greens*
Dandelion greens and flowers (no pesticides)*
Endive*
Escarole
Green peppers
Kale (!)*
Mint
Mustard greens*
Parsley*
Pea pods (the flat edible kind)*
Peppermint leaves
Raddichio
Radish tops
Raspberry leaves
Romaine lettuce (no iceberg or light colored leaf)*
Spinach (!)*
Watercress*
Wheat grass

(!)=Use sparingly. High in either oxalates or goitrogens and may be toxic in accumulated quantities over a period of time

I have this list printed out on my fridge. I sometimes mix in carrot tops, collard greens, endive, kale, mustard greens, and spinach to give variety.


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 11, 2008)

My bunnies aren't huge fans of it. They prefer the baby swiss chard, and some will eat it only if starving (Tony). Benjamin loves it (esp. baby chard), and Muffin will eat anything. Remember, though, that it has a lot of calcium, so be careful with it. It also has a lot of vitamin A, which is good!


----------



## waterlilly0212 (Jul 11, 2008)

My Bailey LOVES swiss chard. There are a whole bunch of different kinds, but his favorite is the red stem one. You should be able to find it in a regular grocery store.

It is a bit high in calcium, but before I knew that, Bailey ate it almost every day....


----------



## seniorcats (Jul 12, 2008)

I've occassionally fed Swiss Chard and it is a little bitter like endive or escarole. My bunnies like bitter greens. One thing to watch for, the red Swiss Chard will cause their urine to be red.


----------

